# My latest



## osweezea (Oct 16, 2007)

My latest project is a hutch refurbishing. To make a long story short, this hutch belonged to a friend of mines mother who died in prison, and this hutch was all that she owned. I agreed with my friend to just throw it away while he was moving until I heard this heart wrenching story. The hutch was cracked, split, molding, and just generally falling apart. I completely disassembled it and stripped, sanded, repaired and reassembled the entire thing. It is sitting in the barn right now with one coat of stain, awaiting a possible second. I will update this post with more pics once it is completely finished.

again I apologize for not knowing how to rotate these pics.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I was getting a stiff neck. Looking good so far.


----------



## JGarth (Oct 23, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## osweezea (Oct 16, 2007)

*Update*

Well here is the finished product. Well mostly, I may change the handles for my friend if he doesnt like these that were laying around.


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

Super work osweezea, your friend will love it. :thumbsup:


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

Beautiful piece.....inspiration has the wheels turning.


----------



## Rex Bloem (Oct 6, 2007)

That is beautiful. A very nice job and great color.


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Fantastic job


----------



## osweezea (Oct 16, 2007)

Man....I love you guys. You all make me feel so good about the things I have done. Thank you so much!


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous.

Gerry


----------



## natemclain (Dec 11, 2007)

Good job!
You did great on the color & finish.


----------



## Joe C (Nov 8, 2007)

Excellent job on the finish!

http://www.craftandwoodworking.com


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Really nice job, and nice of you.
That's some pretty unique scroll work.
I doubt it was a production piece.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

WOW is that the same piece?
Man, great job.:thumbsup:


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

I can only dream of being able to build something that nice. Maybe some day. What kind of wood is that?


----------



## osweezea (Oct 16, 2007)

It is made of all solid maple! But in case you didn't read it above, I only restored it for the owner.


----------



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

Weird looking feet.


----------

